# Novice, Intermediate, Advanced



## Eternal Beginner (Jun 30, 2005)

Recently I have been doing a few gi and no gi tournaments.  With gi it is easy to know which category to enter because you are split into belt ranks.  I wonder more with no gi how most people on MT would break up the categories as far as novice, intermediate and advanced if they never train in a gi.

 **please note, in no way am I encouraging a gi vs nogi discussion, just wondering on where you consider the appropriate placement of competitors**


----------



## silatman (Jul 1, 2005)

I think that most martial arts have a ranking system even if they didn't train in a gi. 
For example my school trains in pants and a standard t-shirt that is just printed with our logos but if I was to enter any competition I would have my grading card and my rank so I would just enter an equivilent division.
So I would say the same ranking system as a gi competition.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2005)

Perhaps one's instructor should know where the student lies and encourage the proper category?  Some discussion with the hosting staff could reveal the proper category to enter as well.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Recently I have been doing a few gi and no gi tournaments.  With gi it is easy to know which category to enter because you are split into belt ranks.  I wonder more with no gi how most people on MT would break up the categories as far as novice, intermediate and advanced if they never train in a gi.
> 
> **please note, in no way am I encouraging a gi vs nogi discussion, just wondering on where you consider the appropriate placement of competitors**



Even if there is no belt system, I would still think that there would be something in place to designate rank or level of skill.  IMO, enter the division that fits your skill level.  If you've been training for 6 mo. I'd enter the novice, compared to 10 yrs. the advanced.

Mike


----------



## SammyB57 (Jul 1, 2005)

Usually the run down is generally something like this using BJJ belts...

White Belt = Novice
Blue, Purple Belt = Intermediate
Brown, Black = Advanced

or....

1-12 months - Novice
13-36 months - Intermediate
+36 - Advanced.

However there are many variables such as wrestling background.... someone with 4 years of college wrestling should not be in the Novice division just because he has only trained submission grappling for a few months.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jul 1, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Usually the run down is generally something like this using BJJ belts...
> 
> White Belt = Novice
> Blue, Purple Belt = Intermediate
> ...


 Thanks very much!  This is exactly what I was looking for!

 Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 1, 2005)

Most tourneys will have those 3 levels, if not more. Usually, there are weight levels for no gi as well. so many variables are in effect here. the best way is to talk to someone who has done many tournaments or teaches no gi. Its easier in person than on the message board because you can really discuss your experience. however, there are some knowledgable people here too. 

Regards,
Kyle


----------

